# Deltup

## Cleus

Мало того, что он, зараза, работает через задницу, так еще и врет, как сивый мерин!

Как понимать, что на http://217.160.166.143/~deltup/index.php он показывает наличие вполне себе свежих *.dtu, тогда как скачать их ни по emerge, ни напрямую с http://134.76.13.21/~nlissne/deltas/ невозможно? 

Или он свою внутреннюю статистику выдает, или дельты наружу не отдает, или одно из двух. Нах он вообще, тогда, нужен?

В самом деле. может действительно скинуться, да и сделать свой собственный сервер, по подписке?

----------

## IFL

а может перестать постить про deltup на gentoo форуме?

оно как бы к gentoo не имеет никакого отношения.

----------

## Cleus

Какое имеет. И даже более чем какое.

----------

## IFL

И какое же?

Как связано, что умельцы, юзающие gentoo, нашли фичу под названием deltup и написали как её прикрутить к emerge, относится к самому deltup-серверу?

----------

## Cleus

Так ведь добавили? Надо полагать, чтоб работало. Хотя, по-моему, это сделал сам автор, между прочим.

----------

## Jekpol

Конечно имеет, вот например здесь http://linux01.gwdg.de/~nlissne/howtouse.html на сайте разработчика gentoo упоминается в первую очередь. Да и много дистров, которые из исходников собираются? Ну и на последок, deltup не работает никак (ни для gentoo, ни для другого). Новые dtu не создаются, а то что он выдает на странице статистики - это видимо уже устаревшая информация, либо просто сервак, где хранятся dtu не выдает их(похоже денежный вопрос)

----------

## fedukoff

А не замутить ли чтобы дистфайлы торрентами передавались?  :Wink: 

----------

## Cleus

А зеркалам гентовским, кстати, не дешевле ли дистфайлы отдавать, вместо полноценного траффика? Проблема, как понимаю, только в том, чтоб было отдельное железо для самого дельтапа?

----------

## Cleus

И по поводу чего-то подобного торрентам я тоже думал - но это тоже изрядный альтруизм - кому-то нужно свежие сорцы тянуть все равно. Если только не сделать какое-то справедливое распределение этих обязанностей, или не ограничить список обновляемых пакетов наиболее важными - системными и очень уж большими, типа библиотек и ВМ (ДЕ). 

А вообще такая схема здорово помогла бы как раз тем, кто редко обновляется - запас старых сорцов есть почти у всех, кто не злоупотребляет уборкой диска  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

Пора на дебиан. Посмеялись --- и хватит.

----------

## fedukoff

А давай не будем разжигать священную войну какой дистр лучше.

Если пора на дебиан, то вперед, как гриться, скатертью  :Wink: 

Генту меня вполне устраивает. Иногда пытаюсь посмотреть на новые и старые-новые дистры, устанавливаю, ознакамливаюсь и забываю. Пока что генту, имхо, рулит.

----------

## Cleus

Я, честно говоря, и фул-сайз траффик вытяну, мне все равно. Меня сам принцип дельтапа радовал - было старое, стало новое  :Smile: 

Так что, несколько обидно.

----------

## gtbear

там туча failed файлов..обидна..мне дельтап помогал здорово экономить

----------

## OlegSL

Т.к. поднять русский deltup скорее всего не получиться из-за не заинтересованности организаций, а для населения это дорого, то предлагают нижеследующее.

Уже много лет многие хостинг-провайдеры предлагают услугу VPS (виртуальный выделенный сервер) на баже UML, виртуазо и др. технологиях. За n-количество $ в месяц (около 15-20 за начальный уровень) можно получить полноценный сервер с root'овыми правами, в котором как Вы уже догадались можно и нужно  :Wink:  размещать По для deltup-сервера. Но из-за ограниченности ресурсов и трафика такой сервер быстро накроеться  :Sad: 

Поэтому предлагаю:

1. На одном из VPS-серверов организовать что-то типа трекера, в задачи которого входит хранение в БД записей о дельте и ее адресе, а также редерикта клиента на это адрес.

2. Несколько VPS-серверов делают дельты, в зависимости от загруженности сервера (координируется трекером) и посылают трекеру информацию что такае-та дельта готова можешь отправлять клиента для скачивания.

То есть в идеале если каждый LUG от города сможет содержать хотя бы один VPS, то такое такой сценарий вполне возможен. Надеюсь...

P.S. Пусть это и оптимистично, но я надеюсь что мы не позволим придать забвению такую идею, как дельта-файл %)

----------

## fank

идея великолепная, на мой взгляд!

есть одно НО

у меня торрент за натом, которым я не управляю

выводы очевидны - я могу быть только личером в такой схеме  :Sad: 

----------

## OlegSL

Наверно я неверно выразился... В моем понимание "Трекер" это не трекер BitTorrenta, а просто управляющий сервер. Он может хоть реализован на обычном php+mysql.

Грубо говоря в базе две таблицы:

1. в первой записи типа gtk-2.6.16.tar.bz2-gtk-2.6.17.tar.bz2.dtu; размер: nkb; URL: http://там-то

2. во второй записи, сервер: VPS-1; Загруженность 10%; URL на изготавление delt'ы http://такой-то

----------

